# Alignment on new Cruze - okay from factory or adjustment needed?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Even after 45K miles my 2012 ECO MT my alignment was good.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Had my 2012 Eco alignment checked around 60k miles, it was ~0.01-0.05 degrees off from perfect on virtually all accounts.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Had my 2012 Eco alignment checked around 60k miles, it was ~0.01-0.05 degrees off from perfect on virtually all accounts.


Same here.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My alignment was off from the factory. Seem the new 2015 colorado has also been shipping with some alignment issues, and my brothers 2015 Tahoe was checked by the dealer at first oil change(without asking). Going to assume it was checked because there was a known problem.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine was great until the trans was replaced. It seems like alignment is required if they drop the cradle.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

A lot of dealers have auto roll by alignment machines in their quick lane area. I suggest having it checked. Some places sell a lifetime service, like Firestone or tires plus where they'll gladly check it any time for free after the initial purchase. I use that on my car(I work at Firestone) and just admire the peace of mind. Then when I lower or anything I can just reset it for free.


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

I did the free "roll by" check at my dealer. Turns out the Front Toe was off. Car has only 2,000 miles. Service rep initially said GM doesn't cover alignment because that is a maintenance item. I called Chevrolet and they pointed me to the warranty booklet stating alignment is covered up to 7,500 miles. So Chevy paid for the alignment correction. I feel better knowing my car is 100% correctly aligned and I have the print-out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

draco_m said:


> I did the free "roll by" check at my dealer. Turns out the Front Toe was off. Car has only 2,000 miles. Service rep initially said GM doesn't cover alignment because that is a maintenance item. I called Chevrolet and they pointed me to the warranty booklet stating alignment is covered up to 7,500 miles. So Chevy paid for the alignment correction. I feel better knowing my car is 100% correctly aligned and I have the print-out.


Hi Draco_m, 

Glad to hear everything was taken care of for you! Feel free to let us know if any additional assistance is needed. We would be more than happy to assist in the future! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Mine was great until the trans was replaced. It seems like alignment is required if they drop the cradle.


Yes it is. To drop the cradle you have to disconnect the wheels from the axles. This should have been done as part of the replacement.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

draco_m said:


> I did the free "roll by" check at my dealer. Turns out the Front Toe was off. Car has only 2,000 miles. Service rep initially said GM doesn't cover alignment because that is a maintenance item. I called Chevrolet and they pointed me to the warranty booklet stating alignment is covered up to 7,500 miles. So Chevy paid for the alignment correction. I feel better knowing my car is 100% correctly aligned and I have the print-out.


Yep - up to the first tire rotation interval.


----------

